

Show HN: Five in a Row Game (Tic tac Toe) - mrbonner

https://mini.lyfam.com/index.html<p>I am making a small game for Tic Tac Toe.
Hosted with one small server. Please play and let me know what you think so I can fix bugs and improve.
I use SSl to overcome transparent proxy issues when used with WebSocket. Please forgive the SSL warning as I use a test certificate now.
Supported browser: FF, Chrome, Safari or IE 10.
======
skool
It would be cool if you could play against a person you know. Maybe by having
a custom link for a specific game/room. I have been working on a similar idea
with different board games with node.js and socket.io. What are you using for
the backend?

~~~
mrbonner
Yeah I was thinking about allowing users to pick or create their own games.
But this kind of game is for quick play while on a transit or waiting at
checkout line :-) so I don't want to make this a feature. I use Jetty at the
server side. I just randomly match users with each other. That's why it needs
to have at least a user to bootstrap.

